# Serious complexion problems



## mikecox (Dec 28, 2016)

\
Do I need to take this to Ps?


----------



## clee01l (Dec 28, 2016)

I probably would.  B*ut first I would try the healing/clone tool.  (And a good dermatologist). *


----------



## johnbeardy (Dec 28, 2016)

Red saturation in HSL panel ? Or B&Q, dragging reds to e right.


----------



## mikecox (Dec 28, 2016)

clee01l said:


> I probably would.  B*ut first I would try the healing/clone tool.  (And a good dermatologist). *


 I've used that fairly successfully. The Ps forum offered the same advice and maybe a little gaussian blur.


----------



## mikecox (Dec 28, 2016)

johnbeardy said:


> Red saturation in HSL panel ? Or B&Q, dragging reds to e right.


I fooled with the Red saturation which helped. What is B&Q?


----------



## tspear (Dec 29, 2016)

I had a pic where I had the complexion problems on one person. Everyone else was fine, and when I used the tonal curves to remove the red, I ended up messing the others in the photos.
So, is there a version of this which is a local adjustment? I tried to play with color temp using radial and adjustment brushes but could not pull it off; and I am not ready to tackle Ps. (I am still learning Lr...)


----------



## Conrad Chavez (Dec 29, 2016)

Brushing in a local adjustment set to the Soften Skin preset can help, though it won't fix everything on its own. But Soften Skin combined with the Healing Brush tool could go a long way. Beyond that, you'll need Photoshop.

Right now, the only color corrections available as a local adjustment are Temperature, Tint, and Saturation.


----------



## LRList001 (Dec 29, 2016)

mikecox said:


> I fooled with the Red saturation which helped. What is B&Q?



I suspect a typo for B&W.  ...?  (Unless B&Q have extended their range beyond being a DIY store.)


----------



## johnbeardy (Dec 29, 2016)

LRList001 said:


> I suspect a typo for B&W.  ...?  (Unless B&Q have extended their range beyond being a DIY store.)



You nailed it


----------



## tspear (Dec 30, 2016)

Using a rdaial filter I tried the following, and it looks better. Not "perfect" but was quick and easy. 
I first decreased the saturation in the radial filter, then moved the color temp toward yellow. I could not eliminate the complextion problems but it did smooth it out a fair amount.
Has anyone else tried this?


----------

